
Show HN: Positive uplifting news from the frontlines of the fight against Covid - flamenfury
http://hopeincovid.com/
======
flamenfury
Hello, thought I'd show you all a website I made last week!

It has positive & uplifting news on these topics: Vaccine Development, Medical
Treatments, Community Efforts, Philanthropy, Corporate Efforts, Flattening the
Curve, Novel Solutions, Government Efforts.

You can filter the news by region and topics.

It uses Vue + Nuxt. Algolia provides the search and the data comes from
Airtable. The website is hosted on Netlify.

Please let me know if there are any bugs you run into, or if you have ideas /
suggestions for improvement.

